# Looking for live in maid in Rayong



## Rudi C (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I am living in Baan Laeng (about 15 km from Rayong City) and am looking for a live in maid. Does anyone know somebody who would be interested in the job? Or does anyone know an agency who is providing live in maids in Rayong ? Thanks very much. Rudi


----------

